# Фотографии пуделей с выставки в России



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW!!!!! Gorgeous Poodles!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What lovely poodles, thank you for posting these beautiful photos!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Fabulous poodles. It sure likes like the Scandinavian is _the _clip, at least for the toys.

I love that the lady handling the red has matching hair color!


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I love that last picture of the big white poodle  

Such beautiful poodles! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Stunning poodles! I especially like that GORGEOUS* silver!!*_ Wow! _ All of them are so lovely to see, _thanks!_


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great pictures! I know there are some people here who are looking for the Russian dogs because many of them don't share much genetically with the American ones because of the cold war and all of that. They were separated for a looong time. Those poodles are beautiful!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow!!! They are all stunning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing. How beautiful they all look!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow! The white Standard is my favorite i have to say. But the silver is a close second. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous! The little silver blows me away. So beautiful.


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your kindness! I am very happy that the Russian poodles you like. Silver girl from kennel "Èvak S" Saint-Petersburg. I'll see in my computer has beautiful pictures and lay the next time. There are many colors and sizes of poodles in order to please the eye and the soul!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! These Poodles are stunning ! How is the health of Russian Poodles?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

pandj said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! These Poodles are stunning ! How is the health of Russian Poodles?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In professional kennels poodles good health, if a person is involved in breeding just for the money and a lot of dogs can be various violations.


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

This is from an exhibition in Obninsk.

My favorite apricot boy toy,Best junior 3

























Petite girl










Russia 2013


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are three photos from the exhibition and one made at home. On the what is made at home with award-winning champion of the world.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Wonderful photos! They all look like very nice dogs & I really like the Scandinavian clips.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Рoolann,standard poodles show in Russia usually make continental haircut or Scandinavian lion.Medium and dwarf-Scandinavian or English lion.Toy poodle make continental and Scandinavian Lion.And what kind of haircuts in America?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's what the AKC Breed Standard says about clips:



> Clip-- A Poodle under 12 months may be shown in the "Puppy" clip. In all regular classes, Poodles 12 months or over must be shown in the "English Saddle" or "Continental" clip. In the Stud Dog and Brood Bitch classes and in a non-competitive Parade of Champions, Poodles may be shown in the "Sporting" clip. A Poodle shown in any other type of clip shall be disqualified.


Basically, no Scandinavian allowed by our largest kennel club, which is a darn shame.


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

In Russia in the winter is very cold, so, in my opinion, has allowed FCI Scandinavian haircut.I like the Scandinavian and continental had haircuts.In winter the shaved part sometimes hosts the dogs wear pants with holes for the Pompom.)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I bet the pants are cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gorgeous Poodles. Thanks for sharing those wonderful photos!


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Over the past weekend in Moscow was a great exhibition "gold collar".А few photos with it.
Viewers








Dancing with dogs
























Poodles


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Of course my favorite is the apricot because Lena is an apricot. Everybody remarks about her color.....sort of a golden color. I iike it a LOT better than red. Anyway, thanks sooo much for sharing these wonderful photos. And thanks for being a part of this Forum. These are exceptional dogs!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. 
Is it my imagination or are your standard poodles huge!! Maybe it's the pictures? How big are they usually? They look several inches taller than I am used to seeing.


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

outwest said:


> Is it my imagination or are your standard poodles huge!! Maybe it's the pictures? How big are they usually? They look several inches taller than I am used to seeing.


Our larger poodles really above big poodles United States and Canada.
We have such standards for the growth 
Toy 24 (23) -28 cm
Dwarf 28 -35 cm
Medium 35-45 cm
Standard 45-62 cm


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

This is a panorama of the Hall where the rings by species


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

At the largest European exhibition of CRAFT (Birmengem, United Kingdom) two poodle breeders in Russia won the title of best dog breeds. This apricot toy poodle Yamit Muscat Sakura and Petite Lenholl D'Ikar at Michandy.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Such beautiful photos. All of them!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Such pretty little dogs. Thank you. 
P.S. if you are not already a native english speaker, your english is amazing. I sincerely hope someday my german will be as good as your english.


----------

